# Obers E-mail



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

HI!
I was just wondering if anyone else had noticed the following notice BEFORE they e-mailed something personal to someone else. It's posted above the e-mail form, and I just recently noticed it.

IMPORTANT: To prevent malicious use, all emails sent via this form are logged and the contents recorded and available to the administrators. DO NOT email user names, passwords or any personal details.

Personally, I think that's an invasion of privacy, and do not like it. People on this forum sometimes want to discuss OTHER things with other members, that they do NOT want to be recorded and available to the administrators.......such as personal matters, etc. I don't think ANYONE on this board would use the e-mail to write malicious letters, etc., and if they DID, all the receiver would have to do is report it to the administrator at THAT TIME, along with a copy.
For that reason, I'm putting my personal e-mail addy on my profile, and please contact me via that e-mail.
Thanks,
Darlene


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

No Darlene I haven't noticed


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Darlene,

I think you will find this is a pretty common practice with most e-mail servers. It is simply protection for the server/ISP/administrators. It does not mean they are looking at them (without just cause). Still, I would look at the bright side, at least Outbackers.com is open about the whole thing!









As far as posting your everyday E-mail address in your profile, you might want to consider that doing so announces it to the world, and anybody can then see at, and pray upon it. With this system, your actual address is hidden from view of prying eyes.

As far as posting five threads to 'address this issue...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Doug,
Thanks for the heads-up on that. OBers did not indicate that my post was posted, and I kept trying to post. It got to be aggravating, if you know what I mean. However, I've PM'd John to please delete the other posts. I will reply to e-mails by giving the sender my private e-mail, which I have most of the ones I correspond with, already. However, some of us discuss personal things (me, about my special-needs child), which is nobody's $*%& business, but the person we decide to discuss it with.
I just became aware of it, the other night, when I was e-mailing countrygirl about something I didn't want to post for the general public about a dealership we have in common.
I'll take the addy off my profile.
Thanks,
Darlene


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I knew we were being watched.









I supposed you can open communication with a member by exchanging your personal email through an Outbackers PM and then exchange the information privately through email.

However, don't think for a minute that your emails are not collected and open for review by any of the email carriers.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Just for FYI. It does say Adminisrtator which is Vern. Moderators cannot read.

When you watch how easily hackers get info, any info they want, E mail thru here is barely an issue


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

campmg said:


> However, don't think for a minute that your emails are not collected and open for review by any of the email carriers.


There is much about technology that can open us up to "prying eyes". At least this particular topic is one where we can reasonably protect ourselves ...or, at least not open ourselves up to undue risk. The key would be in each of us becoming educated enough to know when & where the risks to personal info exist.

Darlene, as Doug recommended, I would strongly suggest that you don't want your e:mail address openly posted on any  Forum.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> Just for FYI. It does say Adminisrtator which is Vern. Moderators cannot read.
> 
> When you watch how easily hackers get info, any info they want, E mail thru here is barely an issue


John, it says "administrators", which led me to believe that moderators might be able to read. However, some things are personal, and you surely don't want them recorded, in case somebody hacks into Vern's system, ya know?
Darlene


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Darlene,
I hate to be the one to tell you this but email is not a "private" form of communication. Any and All email systems have administrators who if they wish can read any email that comes through their system. I'm not really sure there are any completely private forms of communication these days. Maybe a personal conversation if you whisper. Email may be one of the least private of all.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

20395709qwe8059rlfjU0AQWUR0UQ3209R781032UWJAFDJQA097UW90U20329137500707)&Q#)&)(&WQ$#)%R)(U)PUJEOLQKU{)#UROJQL#EUR)(#!&)*&)$!#(PRJPO!:LJ!)($&)(*&($)*&!)(U:QJELU)Q&R)(UQ(RE*Q)(E&R)AE&R(A^DA%DA#S^$#F&^AF*(AU)(*&A)_FA(**(@#HL!#JO1j25231j65245742twgq3t3er.

!!!

Only those that have the decryption code can understand my coded message!

Take that you bunch of privacy busters.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

My thoughts are that if you have something that private to discuss with other members, a phone call would be in order.

Either that, or use your own email server to send 'private' messages.

Steve


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Because of 9/11, laws have been passed dictating how long e-mails must be kept by providers such as AOL. Small, private providers like Outbackers, while not under the same dictates of these laws are certainly open to any law violations or lawsuits that may arise out of improper e-mails. I am the system administrator at my school and every one there knows that e-mail is not PRIVATE in the strictest sense. All e-mail is available for any law enforcement agency that requests it through the proper channels. AND . . . if I were unscrupulous, I could read them too, as can any e-mail administrator. That's the nature of the beast.

*Of more concern *  is something that I have discussed in this forum before and I think it's time for me to open my yap again. *Please - I am not trying to offend anyone - but everyone, PLEASE give this some serious thought! * And Darlene, I'm not singling you out or picking on you in any way. Because of the comfort level I felt when I joined this forum I posted too much personal information, just like you and many others here. I subsequently took it off when I realized what I had done.

The following paragraph has been edited to omit personal information:

Please think about this Darlene (and everyone else) ---- From your signature, I know what town you live in; I know what state you live in; I know what you drive; I know how many children you have, their genders, their ages and their names; I know that you like to camp; I know a lot about you personally from my readings in this forum; and if someone tried, I'm sure they could find a lot more about you with just the information they glean from this site. There is a lot that does not need to be on a forum that is wide open to public scrutiny. *I am NOT trying to offend you but I AM trying to alarm you. * And I know a lot of really nice, very decent people in here like to put personal information in their signatures to be friendly - because we're all friendly. But, I don't think it's a good idea. That's my own, personal opinon - consider this a disclaimer.

On the news in my area today was another item (one of too, too many items like this) about a 12 or 13 year old girl who was kidnapped a few days ago and kept in a bunker beneath the predator's house. She escaped, but only after the scum kept her and used her (12 YEARS OLD!!!) for days.

The granddaughter of my very good friend at work has been missing since January 24. She is a pretty 22 year-old who was snatched by some piece of garbage (I rarely curse, but my mind is filled with the worst of them now) - without a trace. Her parents spend every day looking for her, speaking to the detectives heading the case, talking to the FBI. Her name is Jenifer Kesse Click for a link and they believe it was someone who stalked her and gathered information about her for months prior to the kidnapping.

I suggest that everyone limit their signatures to State, Outback model, Maybe TV, Maybe number of kids. I wouldn't put anything else that can be used to fill in pieces of the puzzle. This is only a suggestion, only my opinion, and Please, Please, Please - I do not wish to offend anyone, but please think about it.

I'll climb off my soapbox.

Scott


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The basic fact is this forum and just about any other form of electronic communication is not private. I and the rest of the moderator team are not interested in what you have to say privately but the reason they are recorded is to identify and block malicious e-mail. There is no one interest in your e-mails unless you offend someone and they notify the administrator.

I suggest you trade phone numbers and call.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> My thoughts are that if you have something that private to discuss with other members, a phone call would be in order.
> 
> Either that, or use your own email server to send 'private' messages.
> 
> Steve


Ditto There Steve
I use the phone or in person if possible

Don


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> *Of more concern *  is something that I have discussed in this forum before and I think it's time for me to open my yap again. *Please - I am not trying to offend anyone - but everyone, PLEASE give this some serious thought! * And Darlene, I'm not singling you out or picking on you in any way. Because of the comfort level I felt when I joined this forum I posted too much personal information, just like you and many others here. I subsequently took it off when I realized what I had done.
> 
> Please think about this Darlene (and everyone else) ---- I know what town you live in; I know what state you live in; I know what you drive; I know you have a 22 year-old son; I know you have a 12 year-old special-needs son; I know both their names - Michael and Jimmy; I know that you like to camp; I know a lot about you personally from my readings in this forum; and if someone tried, I'm sure they could find a lot more about you with just the information they glean from this site. There is a lot that does not need to be on a forum that is wide open to public scrutiny. *I am NOT trying to offend you but I AM trying to alarm you. * And I know a lot of really nice, very decent people in here like to put personal information in their signatures to be friendly - because we're all friendly. But, I don't think it's a good idea. That's my own, personal opinon - consider this a disclaimer.
> 
> Scott


Hi, Scott!
I never in this world would think you would single me out, or anyone else. I just happened to notice this, the other day, when I was sending an e-mail. 
Thank you for replying to this post and "opening my eyes" to just what can be gathered by people, and some of them are not even MEMBERS!! I changed my signature, my location, and deleted my birthday, and other personal info, including a few posts I had made in the past. 
Please be aware that I am also, very aware of my surroundings, from my past profession, trained in unarmed self-defense, as well as armed self-defense, and have alarm systems in my home, vehicles, etc. From my past work, I had to have "eyes in the back of my head" so to speak. No, I'm not paranoid, but very aware, like I said. 
I think alot of us HAVE become too comfy in this site, sharing info by posting too much personal info. I couldn't sleep, the other night, and Skippershe and I were the only members, but there were like EIGHT guests reading this forum. Who knows who they are?? Who knows why they're looking? I, for one, plan to be more careful of what I post, in the future.
I figured I'd open a "can of worms" with my post, but maybe it's a good thing, ya know? Maybe it will make other people sit back and think. As far as the e-mails, I DO realize that e-mail service providers keep a record of them, however, I'm SURE they don't go snooping, or there would be no need for me to report abuse, as I recently did on a private server..........as they would already be aware of it. Just seems weird that it would be posted on a private forum that they're recorded and readable by the administrators. That was all.
Be sure that I take no offense by your observations/remarks, in fact I thank you for them. I hope and pray that the 22 yr. old girl will be found safe and sound, though I doubt it, after all this time. 
God Bless!
Darlene


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Hi Darlene, You opened up a good can of worms







People need to be aware about what they are sending over the internet. I feel That it should be mandatory to keep PM's and Email for a period of time for review by law enforcement (which means Administrators can access them). If it helps keep one more child or adualt safe then I have no problem with it. The way I look at it everytime you bring up internet explorer, netscape, firefox, etc. There could and probably someone watching you...could be a theif, rapist, or child mulester, wating for you to give out to much information. Most likely it is the last online retailer trying to figure out how to get your business the next time you visit. I am all for the Police, FBI, Goverment watching to prevent any future harm too Us. Most people should be more worried about all of the preaproved junk mail comming in their home mail box.

Just my 2 cents

Scott


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> My thoughts are that if you have something that private to discuss with other members, a phone call would be in order.
> 
> Either that, or use your own email server to send 'private' messages.
> 
> Steve


Remember that in the old spy movies, they would go into the bathroom and turn on the shower to cover their conversations? It works pretty well, I would guess... As far as phones go, well, um, in a previous life it was my job to tap phones, listen to the conversations, copy them, and make use of the contents. Even way back then it was easy to do. These days, what with most phone conversations being radio transmissions, it is even easier. It's hard to stomach, but you can consider NO electronic or written communication totally private. The closest you can get is encrypted internet or telephone, and even those have holes in them.
Sluggo


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Sluggo54 said:


> Remember that in the old spy movies, they would go into the bathroom and turn on the shower to cover their conversations? It works pretty well, I would guess... As far as phones go, well, um, in a previous life it was my job to tap phones, listen to the conversations, copy them, and make use of the contents. Even way back then it was easy to do. These days, what with most phone conversations being radio transmissions, it is even easier. It's hard to stomach, but you can consider NO electronic or written communication totally private. The closest you can get is encrypted internet or telephone, and even those have holes in them.
> Sluggo


Well, for those of us that have used baby monitors in the past few years/present, did you ever hear something that WASN'T your baby on the monitor, but sounded alarmingly like your next-door neighbor? Yep! I had a baby monitor when last one was little, and when my dad was dying, at his bedside. You'd be surprised what you hear from these cordless phones!!















Darlene


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Sluggo54 said:


> My thoughts are that if you have something that private to discuss with other members, a phone call would be in order.
> 
> Either that, or use your own email server to send 'private' messages.
> 
> Steve


Remember that in the old spy movies, they would go into the bathroom and turn on the shower to cover their conversations? It works pretty well, I would guess... As far as phones go, well, um, in a previous life it was my job to tap phones, listen to the conversations, copy them, and make use of the contents. Even way back then it was easy to do. These days, what with most phone conversations being radio transmissions, it is even easier. It's hard to stomach, but you can consider NO electronic or written communication totally private. The closest you can get is encrypted internet or telephone, and even those have holes in them.
Sluggo








[/quote]

I agree 100%......

But as far as spys







tapping the emails from Outbackers.com, to other users, is pretty much out of context.

The whole thread is about privacy here on Outbackers, so if there is an issue with the way the emails are done on here, then I wouldn't use it









Steve


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Well, for those of us that have used baby monitors in the past few years/present, did you ever hear something that WASN'T your baby on the monitor, but sounded alarmingly like your next-door neighbor? Yep! I had a baby monitor when last one was little, and when my dad was dying, at his bedside. You'd be surprised what you hear from these cordless phones!!















Darlene








[/quote]

Yuppers, the first cordless phones came blasting in on the upper reaches of AM radios, all over my relatively sensitive short wave receivers, scanners, and on baby monitors. I learned enough about my neighbors that I sold out and left the territory!

Sluggo


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Just for the record...I've never seen any emails from this site. Ever.

Protect your privacy...but know you're being watched...not just here but everywhere.


----------

